# Skateboarding Goat & Tricks



## Southern by choice (Aug 20, 2012)

I thought this was cute. Wondering if they used the "clicker".


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WasOH9af9to


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 20, 2012)

We should train our goats to do that. We'd be famous. lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, you could start with Alana...
Maybe Heidi's new kids!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 20, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Yeah, you could start with Alana...
> Maybe Heidi's new kids!


Alana would bite me!! lol

Maybe. You can start. hehe


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 20, 2012)

Sweet!


----------

